# Having trouble with Heelside turns.



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Oy, just searched through...which I should have done first. ignore the heelside unless you wanna help. But any help on what to do after would be cool beans.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not an instructor so I'm sure there are better ideas people could give you but one thing that helped me when learning heelside was to lean the high backs on my bindings forward a little bit, it kept me from letting the board get flat and catching an edge. I still ride my bindings to this day with an 8 degree forward lean.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Help from anyone is great, since it's easy to say nothing. I'll try that next time I go. Also, killer pain in my right foot only. I'm thinking it's cause of the angle on my board, 15/-2, but I have no idea.


----------

